# Do you have a MTB "Bucket List" dream trip goal?



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Obviously, I could ask this question in Passion or whatever but for this group, time *may* be more of a factor due to age, future health concerns, etc...

So the question is as stated above...This is NOT a where would you go if you won a free trip question but is there a destination MTB trip on your "bucket list" that barring something crazy, you actually EXPECT to do in the future? 

I personally plan to ride in New Zealand no later than 2020. I imagine I'll do a organized group tour of some sort so all the logistics are taking care of for me. Ideally, I'd like to get at least one friend to tag along on the trip.


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

I was looking through some of the posts on the Vacation & Destinations forum. The Jamaica riding looked really cool. I am going to Costa Rica in early June and there are places to rent good bikes and get in some great terrain. But Jamaica, with guides and food and beers at the end of a day on a multi day trip sounded like a hoot. Old paths between villages in the mountains...new trails added. I have been dropping hints and sending links to my wife. I guess that is a bucket list trip in the making. My wife would do NZ with me in a second. She loves the place. Spent some time there pre me.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Canada (Rockies and Kootenays) this summer followed by a couple of rides in Montana I've been eyeing for a long time. Otherwise, New Zealand in another year or two.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I feel lucky to live in the Pacific NorthWet (not a typo). Yeah, we get plenty of rain here but I love the big trees and real mountains; been riding mountain bikes in these rainforests since '85. That said, I've been to Moab a few times (just got back and going again in October) -- I love it there and will return many times. Still never been to Whistler or Squamish, intend to go there within the next couple years. 

I'd love to hit Rotorua, NZ but I'm just not into international travel so I doubt I ever will. There are so many amazing local / regional destinations nearer me where I can take my own bike -- Stanley/Ketchum, ID, Bozeman MT, Flagstaff/Sedona, Gooseberry Mesa, Oakridge, OR (I live 30 minutes away). Good beer out here, too. 

Anyway Arizona, Colorado, Utah, British Columbia... yes indeed. I'll be there.
=s


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Prophet Julio said:


> I was looking through some of the posts on the Vacation & Destinations forum. The Jamaica riding looked really cool. I am going to Costa Rica in early June and there are places to rent good bikes and get in some great terrain. But Jamaica, with guides and food and beers at the end of a day on a multi day trip sounded like a hoot. Old paths between villages in the mountains...new trails added. I have been dropping hints and sending links to my wife. I guess that is a bucket list trip in the making. My wife would do NZ with me in a second. She loves the place. Spent some time there pre me.


Report back on Costa Rica please! That's one place I'd love to ride.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Riding the hundred miles of planned new routes on my mountain. Maybe tour in the Netherlands one more time.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

bsieb said:


> Riding the hundred miles of planned new routes on my mountain. Maybe tour in the Netherlands one more time.


100 miles? Good lord how do you do it without impacting those pesky owls? We're only 150 miles west of you but can't bend over without bumping into an MSO owl pack.

Netherlands sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Sedona and Mt. St. Helens, that one shouldn't be hard as only 43 miles from home.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Bikepacking anywhere in these countries:

1. Iceland
2. Sweden
3. Norway

Bike packing In North America:
1. across the UP of Michigan
2. across the "mitten" of Michigan
3. anywhere in the Adirondacks
4. all over Western Ontario

Iceland is at the top, and then the list trickles down to the rides that will more than likely actually happen.


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

I will. Very excited to check it out. There are a few places to go. I have looked at some Strava routes down there. Should be fun.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Would love to go to the typical "meca" places like Moab, Tahoe, Fruita and fat bike in Alaska, also the Sea Otter but doubt I'll ever make it to any of them.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

North Korea
Iran
Iraq 
Syria
And Russia
:yesnod::crazy:ut:


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I have a couple combo mtb/paddle/backpack trips penciled out. 

another is a 300 mile bikepack route.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, this one's a bit crazy.

For years I've ridden a back-road loop from my house, takes about an hour and is very hilly so an excelant workout. Probably done it a thousand times, literally. Anyway, over to the right of one section of road is a cliff face that has a grass section cutting diagonally trough the middle of it. Exactly how wide it is I don't know, I've never been over to it, but from the road it looks like you could ride a bike down it! It also looks like you would certainly die f you went off the edge but every time I ride past that spot I think...

One day, I'm going to ride down that cliff.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Mr Pig said:


> ... One day, I'm going to ride down that cliff.


Let's see a photo of the cliff. And then, when you finally ride it, a video. 
=s


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I have been wanting to do one of those bikepacking races, so that was my bucket list.

So I've entered a 5,000km race round the UK next year.

Edit: 5,000 not 500


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Sparticus said:


> Let's see a photo of the cliff. And then, when you finally ride it, a video.


I looked on line to see if I could find a picture but nope. It might not even be ridable. I've only looked at from a distance. The grass banks above and below it might be too steep, the gap too narrow, I have no idea. When you cycle you just spend your life looking at the scenery and wondering if you could ride a bike on it!


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I want to get in my van and camp from my home in Utah across Idaho and Montana into Washington and Oregon then drop into northern California and Nevada on the way home. Lots of great riding along the way, visit some friends and relatives and just get out of the rat race. 5 or 6 weeks should be enough time to do it right... Maybe next year.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

Yalerider said:


> Sedona and Mt. St. Helens, that one shouldn't be hard as only 43 miles from home.


I've always wanted to ride Ape Canyon near Mt St Helens, it just looks cool.
Otherwise, I am centralized in a great location and get to ride a lot of bucket list stuff, at least in the US.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mactweek said:


> I want to get in my van and camp from my home in Utah across Idaho and Montana into Washington and Oregon then drop into northern California and Nevada on the way home. Lots of great riding along the way, visit some friends and relatives and just get out of the rat race. 5 or 6 weeks should be enough time to do it right... Maybe next year.


I am also planning on something like this for retirement. Sell the house. Get a mid-sized RV or even just a van, and drive around hitting tons of parks, and riding everywhere. Could "land" at home during the fall to make some money teaching, and then jaunt back out....gotta convince my fiance that this lifestyle is the right thing to do  <- probably the hardest part


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

cbrossman said:


> I've always wanted to ride Ape Canyon near Mt St Helens, it just looks cool.
> Otherwise, I am centralized in a great location and get to ride a lot of bucket list stuff, at least in the US.


Yes, you have some of the best high country rides on the planet outside your door. But do the Mt. St. Helens ride while you still can. If you can do the loop with Smith Creek then all the better. A top 5 adventure ride for me.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Got a picture yesterday. My camera phone is rubbish and the zoom wouldn't work but you get the idea. Red arrow pointing out the grassy chute. I reckon it's quite wide but the top part of the chute is quite steep, the whole thing is covered in boulders and the cliff is higher than it looks in the picture, because it's further away than it looks.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm aiming relatively low but also high or big. Just a road trip with my wife and kids with their grandmother. She's (wife) had a rough few years with cancer and complications but riding all she can. The grandmother's doing well for her age and it's very complementary when she does stuff with the kids. It would be sweet to get away with my wife just as much as it would be to see my mom have another adventure with my kids.

28 years ago my wife and I would head toward Lake Superior with MTBs, sailboards and fly fishing gear. Little did we think we'd have 3 kids nor that bikes and trails would develop as they have. Just a long weekend with my wife hopefully past a tough two years would be a really sweet thing.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Been doing the marathon racing thing pretty hard for the past 5-7 years, so getting into bikepacking now. Going 700 miles from Banff to Butte 6/25, a small test to see if I really want to race the Divide sometime. Kokopelli, White Rim, Colorado Trail all interest me. But, really just interested in getting out and enjoying long rides without a clock to watch.

I suppose a bucket list would be touring Europe. Ideally on a tandem with spouse, but she won't tent it, so it would have to be credit card tour.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Iowagriz said:


> Been doing the marathon racing thing pretty hard for the past 5-7 years, so getting into bikepacking now. Going 700 miles from Banff to Butte 6/25, a small test to see if I really want to race the Divide sometime. Kokopelli, White Rim, Colorado Trail all interest me. But, really just interested in getting out and enjoying long rides without a clock to watch.
> 
> I suppose a bucket list would be touring Europe. Ideally on a tandem with spouse, but she won't tent it, so it would have to be credit card tour.


Even tenting is pretty deluxe in W. Europe, but the hostels are the way to go. The StayOK hostels in the Netherlands are excellent, and within easy biking distance of each other. Didn't cost any more than the tenting campgrounds last time I was there.


----------



## ltphoto (Sep 11, 2014)

We try to do a trip each year. This year it is a week riding between Prague and Vienna. What I really want to do is a mountain biking trip in Norway. Hopefully next year.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Iowagriz said:


> Going 700 miles from Banff to Butte 6/25, a small test to see if I really want to race the Divide sometime.


Dang that's a long way to go all in one day. You're an animal!


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Ladmo said:


> Dang that's a long way to go all in one day. You're an animal!


Ha! I guess I left out an important detail....700 miles in 7 days is the goal. Coming into it without much training, so who knows if I'll make it that far.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bitflogger said:


> I'm aiming relatively low but also high or big. Just a road trip with my wife and kids with their grandmother. She's (wife) had a rough few years with cancer and complications but riding all she can. The grandmother's doing well for her age and it's very complementary when she does stuff with the kids. It would be sweet to get away with my wife just as much as it would be to see my mom have another adventure with my kids.
> 
> 28 years ago my wife and I would head toward Lake Superior with MTBs, sailboards and fly fishing gear. Little did we think we'd have 3 kids nor that bikes and trails would develop as they have. Just a long weekend with my wife hopefully past a tough two years would be a really sweet thing.


I hope you guys all find the right solace in the woods as a family!

what part of Lake Superior area? I am always trying to find great riding around the Lakes area


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> Got a picture yesterday. My camera phone is rubbish and the zoom wouldn't work but you get the idea. Red arrow pointing out the grassy chute. I reckon it's quite wide but the top part of the chute is quite steep, the whole thing is covered in boulders and the cliff is higher than it looks in the picture, because it's further away than it looks.
> 
> View attachment 1134515


Why not ride up the chute and check it out.......lol

Eric


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Yup.
Do the "BC Bike Race".
Ride in Moab.
Ride in Sedona.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I hope you guys all find the right solace in the woods as a family!
> 
> what part of Lake Superior area? I am always trying to find great riding around the Lakes area


Do some web searches on Marquette and Copper Harbor in UP MI as well as Duluth, MN. They all have riding quality and amounts well beyond what many might think would be in the middle of the country.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Eric Malcolm said:


> Why not ride up the chute and check it out. /QUOTE]
> 
> I plan to go over there one day. It's about six-miles from my house and not a MTB trail, I'm standing on a road in the picture. I'll drive up there and walk in, you couldn't take a road bike in there.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bitflogger said:


> Do some web searches on Marquette and Copper Harbor in UP MI as well as Duluth, MN. They all have riding quality and amounts well beyond what many might think would be in the middle of the country.


Cool. Have been to Copper harbor, but will definitely check out Duluth.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mr Pig said:


> Got a picture yesterday. My camera phone is rubbish and the zoom wouldn't work but you get the idea. Red arrow pointing out the grassy chute. I reckon it's quite wide but the top part of the chute is quite steep, the whole thing is covered in boulders and the cliff is higher than it looks in the picture, because it's further away than it looks.
> 
> View attachment 1134515


Just walk it first.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Just walk it first.


Yeah, really need to do this.


----------



## JakeCB (Jul 11, 2011)

CUP-TON said:


> North Korea
> Iran
> Iraq
> Syria
> ...


I get where you going, but there is some great mountain biking in Russia. In fact, the country is pretty cool to visit. I know in today's political climate the Russian's are ow the scapegoat for the failure of one political party and I get that it is now hip to rip Russia, but don't conflate the average Russian citizen with what their government does.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

JakeCB said:


> I get where you going, but there is some great mountain biking in Russia. In fact, the country is pretty cool to visit. I know in today's political climate the Russian's are ow the scapegoat for the failure of one political party and I get that it is now hip to rip Russia, but don't conflate the average Russian citizen with what their government does.


hopefully what the rest of the world is saying about America as well 

i would love to do a bikepacking trip of the Russian back country...like Moscow north across Siberia. I would love to see the "Old Country"...like the rural areas and some of the ex Cold War era regions....


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

JakeCB said:


> I get where you going, but there is some great mountain biking in Russia. In fact, the country is pretty cool to visit. I know in today's political climate the Russian's are ow the scapegoat for the failure of one political party and I get that it is now hip to rip Russia, but don't conflate the average Russian citizen with what their government does.


How safe is it to go there?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

k2rider1964 said:


> ...actually EXPECT to do in the future?


Moved to Germany in August and turned 50 in January. My riding buddies here convinced me to go on the Stoneman-Miriquidi with them later this month. So after freaking out about the climbing (being a midwest guy not so used to hills), I'm in decent shape now and hope to add some more similar rides while we're here... need to do some research.

Stoneman Miriquidi ? Stoneman Miriquidi

We're doing the 3 day "bronze" version with 162 km, 4400 m, 9 peaks, 2 countries

Bonus is that I talked my wife into letting me get a new fully :thumbsup:. I must day it's pretty nice/fast/comfortable compared to my hardtail.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Move to SW Colorado (Cortez/Dolores) for June or July through the end of October and start putting together little two and three day bike packing trips -- whatever seems of interest. It's an easy drive to lots of SW CO and SE Utah goodness. And St. George area. And do the Rainbow Rim trail again. 

And check out southern and central AZ -- from the Mogollon Rim south.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Seeming like multi day races and bike-packing is the goal of many. I have ZERO desire to spend any more night in a sleeping bag or tent than absolutely necessary.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

k2rider1964 said:


> Seeming like multi day races and bike-packing is the goal of many. I have ZERO desire to spend any more night in a sleeping bag or tent than absolutely necessary.


I don't like camping... I much prefer sleeping in a bed, having access to the washroom, a hot shower, etc.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

k2rider1964 said:


> Seeming like multi day races and bike-packing is the goal of many. I have ZERO desire to spend any more night in a sleeping bag or tent than absolutely necessary.


I grew up in a tent in the woods, so I could never understand this mindset. NOT saying that it is bad or wrong, but it is just odd to me that people have that much aversion to camping. Though I do agree with the restroom thing. I much prefer that to be indoors with no bugs or poison ivy, but i am used to it! Proves that our culture and family surroundings condition us in so many ways. My fiance also does not "get" camping either...but I am working on that!


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm all for camping and between river trips, backpacking, and car camping easily have 2000+ nights under the stars. On river trips (~100 or so in Grand Canyon) I take a cot. Since this is a 50+ forum I will go ahead and admit that a big factor is getting up off the damn ground. Much easier to get up off a cot

But for camping trips organized around mtn biking I'm all about van camping. Less to set up and break down and the bed and other amenities are nice to have. I totally get where K2rider and cyclicious are coming from. It's about the ride. For some it's more about the camping. It's all good.


----------



## Scubapiper (Aug 15, 2005)

I've read great things about the Copper Canyon in Mexico and would love to do the Colorado Trail


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> I don't like camping... I much prefer sleeping in a bed, having access to the washroom, a hot shower, etc.


That's my wife big time and I admit she can steer me that way. I like those things but will make some compromises that will stress her.


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> I don't like camping... I much prefer sleeping in a bed, having access to the washroom, a hot shower, etc.


agreed, but, I do want to go to the PNW and ride among those huge trees.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

rockman said:


> But for camping trips organized around mtn biking I'm all about van camping. Less to set up and break down and the bed and other amenities are nice to have. I totally get where K2rider and cyclicious are coming from. It's about the ride. For some it's more about the camping. It's all good.


I will camp at times. Just spent 3 night on Gooseberry Mesa last month and survived. Slept like crap every night on a cot in a sleeping bag. I have a quality tent and I never "felt" the wind we had on night #3 but I woke up and could feel the fine grit of sand in my eyes and mouth...I also spent (8) nights straight sleeping outside with no tent on a Grand Canyon rafting trip last Summer.

I can get on board with "van camping". As a matter of fact, I hope to have a fact I'm hoping to build up a Sprinter/Promaster/Transit by the time I hit 55. I don't mind using primitive restrooms so much and I've learned to adapt to a solar shower just fine but would rather have access to a river. But having a a quality bed and solid walls around me is a huge bonus. Hopefully, I can make it happen.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

British Columbia is top of my short term list, especially the interior areas like Revelstoke, Golden and Fernie. I guess the Coast would be worth it too, but that's a later trip. Hoping to get to NZ this fall too.

I bought a 136 low roof Promaster that I use for work and that we use for camping. Been all over the SW, California, Montana, and home state of Idaho in that thing, it's awesome. Comfortable bed, quiet, well insulated. Just have a cookstove and heater in it, no sink. Solar shower works decently if the weather is nice. My wife is a big fan.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

J_Westy said:


> Moved to Germany in August and turned 50 in January. My riding buddies here convinced me to go on the Stoneman-Miriquidi with them later this month. So after freaking out about the climbing (being a midwest guy not so used to hills), I'm in decent shape now...
> 
> Stoneman Miriquidi ? Stoneman Miriquidi
> 
> We're doing the 3 day "bronze" version with 162 km, 4400 m, 9 peaks, 2 countries


Tough climbs for sure, but we finished. Awesome views. Nice guest houses. Great time with friends.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I would say no, I have no list, or any great desire to travel much these days. I have traveled quite a bit and rode NZ, Thailand, Moab, Sedona, Mt St Helens, AZ, NM, WA, OR, AR, Bootleg, UT, TX, OK, TN, ND, SD, WI, MI, OH, PA, SC, VT. I think that's it for outside Canada. Canada, NS, QC, ON, MB, SK, AB, BC. I retired to Vancouver Island, and our trails here really are world class, and getting better daily. I found out that there is great riding in places you may not expect it.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

This could be amazing...BIKE Transalp: Route information

And this I will definitely do...https://www.bcbikerace.com/


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Travis Bickle said:


> I would say no, I have no list, or any great desire to travel much these days. I have traveled quite a bit and rode NZ, Thailand, Moab, Sedona, Mt St Helens, AZ, NM, WA, OR, AR, Bootleg, UT, TX, OK, TN, ND, SD, WI, MI, OH, PA, SC, VT. I think that's it for outside Canada. Canada, NS, QC, ON, MB, SK, AB, BC. I retired to Vancouver Island, and our trails here really are world class, and getting better daily. I found out that there is great riding in places you may not expect it.


so your bucket is definitely full!!! I hope to even get half of those places in mine by the time I can't ride anymore...


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Got some on the bucket list.
Backpacking across UP Michigan off road. (need bike faster than mesquetos)
Ride a long stretch of beach in Michigan
Long bikepack trip in dah snow
Ride from Park City UT back home (1800 mi)
Ride much of great divide trail. 
Ride the deserts in Arizona
Ride from Telluride to Moab.
I have more but thats enough.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

PierreR said:


> Got some on the bucket list.
> Backpacking across UP Michigan off road. (need bike faster than mesquetos)
> Ride a long stretch of beach in Michigan
> Long bikepack trip in dah snow
> ...


Be careful, I once knew a guy that filled his bucket so full, one day he went to lift it but it was too heavy. He tripped over it and kicked the bucket.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

rockman said:


> 100 miles? Good lord how do you do it without impacting those pesky owls? We're only 150 miles west of you but can't bend over without bumping into an MSO owl pack.
> 
> Netherlands sounds pretty cool.


It was a hell of a project, 200+ miles of new and existing routes were involved, and took 23 years... but now it's signed off and NMDOT gave us $1.7 million. The Netherlands is the coolest place to bike and vacation in the world! The reality of a bike dominated society will be a revelation to most as to what can be. Love the StayOK hostels.


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

I got in 3 rides in Costa Rica of about 20 miles each. I rode with a guide all 3 times. Two of them were training for La Ruta, the big 3 day adventure race in Costa Rica. I was there for the rainy season and where I was it was rainy so we could not ride the trails as much as I wanted. But the dirt roads up into the hills and through the farm country were a blast. I am looking forward to going back in the dry season to check out some of the goods.

The people in Costa Rica are super nice and really helpful. The two shops I used had great bikes and all the tools and expertise to get you set up and rolling.


----------

